
IBM is hiring developers for numerically intensive libraries - edelsohn
https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6520052849932529664
======
daly
Are they planning to implement "The End of Error"
([https://www.amazon.com/End-Error-Computing-Chapman-
Computati...](https://www.amazon.com/End-Error-Computing-Chapman-
Computational/dp/1482239868)) algorithms?

